# A complete Pérotin playlist



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I want to get to know Pérotin's music better. Unfortunately I can find no collection of all his music on record, so I intend to put one together myself.

The complete Pérotin is much larger than the handful of works identified by Anonymous 4. The English Wikipedia (but strangely not the French) has a list of works attributed to him by contemporary scholars. I won't cut and paste it here, because it will make the post too long - I'll put it in the next post, just for the sake of thread completeness.

This playlist is not easy to construct. For example, there are many versions of some of the Alléluias - and I'm not sure which ones are attributed to Pérotin. And not all of the music seems to have been recorded at all (e.g. the motet _Homo cum mandato_)

Any help about this - either about the attributions or about finding recordings for the the playlist - would be appreciated.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The works of Pérotin, according to Wikipedia.org, are as follows

Key: Anonymous IV (A), Johannes de Garlandia (G), Tischler (Ti), Thurston (Th), Husmann (H).[60][41][1] Numbers refer to folios in the F manuscript of the Magnus liber.

Four-part organa

Viderunt omnes, continued with organal motet Homo cum mandato[37] (A)(Ti)(Th)(H) F1
Sederunt principes, with organal motet De Stephani roseo[37] (A)(Ti)(Th)(H)
Sederunt principes, continued with organal motet Adesse festina[37] (A)(Th)(H)

Three-part organa

Alleluia nativitas[12] (A)(Ti)(Th)(H) F31
Alleluia, Posui adiutorium (A)(G)(Ti)(H) F36
Alleluia, Dies sanctificatus (Ti)
Alleluia, Pascha nostrum (Ti)(H)
Alleluia, Dilexit Andream (H)
Stirps Yesse (Ti)
Virgo (Ti)(H)
Sancte Germane(H)
Terribilis(H)
Exiit sermo (H)

Conductus

French conductus motet Se i'ai ame: Ex semine (Th)
3 part Conductus Salvatoris hodie (A)(Ti)(Th)(H) F307
2 part Conductus Dum sigillum summi patris (A)(Ti)(Th)(H) F344
1 part Conductus Beata viscera Marie virginis[12] (A)(Ti)(Th)(H)
5 Benedicamus Domino (Ti) (3 (H))

3 part clausulas

In odorem (H)
Et illuminare (H)
Et gaudebit (H)
Et exaltavi (H)
2 part clausulas (numerous (H))

Doubtful

4 part Clausula Mors (H)[16]


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

By the way, just as an inspiration for the medievalists here, I have managed to find a recording of the _Alleluia, Dies sanctificatus_, and it's a corker! On Pérès's recording called _École de notre dame: messe du jour de Noël. _ --


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Thanks, Mandryka, for finding the Perotin work list. Very useful.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

This is the list in Grove

ATTRIBUTED WORKS
† compositions cited by Anonymus 4 as by Perotinus; all other works are attributed by Husmann on stylistic grounds

Editionsolyphonies du XIIIe siècle: le manuscrit H 196 de la Faculté de médecine de Montpellier, ed. Y. Rokseth (Paris, 1935-9) [R]Die drei- und vierstimmigen Notre-Dame-Organa: Kritische Gesamtausgabe, ed. H. Husmann, Publikationen älterer Musik, xi (Leipzig, 1940/R) [complete except for conductus]Thirty-five Conductus for Two and Three Voices, ed. J. Knapp, Collegium musicum, vi (New Haven, CT, 1965) [K]The Works of Perotin, ed. E. Thurston (New York, 1970) [T]The Montpellier Codex, ed. H. Tischler, RRMMA, ii-viii (1978-85) [M]Notre-Dame and Related Conductus: Opera omnia, ed. G.A. Anderson (Henryville, PA, 1979-) [A]The Conductus Collections of MS Wolfenbüttel 1099, ed. E. Thurston, RRMMA, xi-xiii (1980) [C]The Earliest Motets (to circa 1270): a Complete Comparative Edition, ed. H. Tischler (New Haven, CT, 1982) [E]Les quadrupla et tripla de Paris, ed. E.H. Roesner, Le magnus liber organi de Notre-Dame de Paris, i (Monaco, 1993) [complete except for conductus]

four-voice organa
†Viderunt omnes V. Notum fecit dominus, T, E (gradual for Christmas and Circumcision; motet versions: Vide prophecie and Homo cum mandato dato; texts have medieval attrib. Philip the Chancellor)

†Sederunt principes V. Adiuva, T, E (gradual for St Stephen; motet versions: De Stephani roseo sanguine and Adesse festina; texts have medieval attrib. Philip the Chancellor)

three-voice organa
Sancte Germane V. O sancte Germane, R (resp for St Germanus and other confessor bishops; motet version: Associa tecum in patria; text has medieval attrib. Philip the Chancellor)

Terribilis V. Cumque (resp for Dedication of a Church)

Virgo V. Sponsus, R (resp for St Catherine)

Exiit sermo V. Sed siceum (gradual for St John the Evangelist)

Alleluia, Pascha nostrum (Easter)

†Alleluia, Nativitas, R, T, E (Nativity of BVM motet version of the clausula on Ex semine: Ex semine rosa prodit spina/Ex semine Abrahe divino; text attrib. Philip the Chancellor by modern scholars)

Alleluia, Dilexit Andream (St Andrew)

†Alleluia, Posui adiutorium, R, T (commune sanctorum for Confessor-Bishops)

Benedicamus Domino (i)

Benedicamus Domino (ii)

Benedicamus Domino (iii)

clausulas
Mors, 4vv, E (for Alleluia, Christus resurgens; motet version: Mors que stimulo/Mors morsu nata venenato/Mors a primi patris; text attrib. Philip the Chancellor by modern scholars)

In odorem, 3vv, E (for Alleluia, Dilexit Andream; motet version: Mens fidem seminat/In odorem; text attrib. Philip the Chancellor by modern scholars)

Et illuminare, 3vv, E (for gradual Omnes de Saba V. Surge; motet versions)

Et gaudebit, 3vv, E (for Alleluia, Non vos relinquam; motet version: Homo qui vigeas/Et gaudebit; text attrib. Philip the Chancellor by modern scholars)

Et exaltavi, 3vv, E (for Alleluia, Posui adiutorium; motet version: Et exaltavi plebis humilem/Et exaltavi; text attrib. Philip the Chancellor by modern scholars)

Numerous 2-voice clausulas (attrib. by Ludwig, 1910; Waite, 1961; Sanders, 1967)

conductus
†Salvatoris hodie, 2vv and 3vv, K, T, A, C

†Dum sigillum summi Patris, 2vv, K, T, A

†Beata viscera, 1v, T, A, C (text has medieval attrib. Philip the Chancellor)


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Just starting at random here, Salvatoris Hodie (3 parts) is available in many recordings. As in Viderunt omnes, Vellard takes it particularly lyrically and expansively. The results are for me, really very attractive, whatever his historical or musicological justification, my ears say that it is poetic. Harmonies are also more scrunchy than other performances, and that's good! The Cd looks like an essential thing to explore to me

https://www.discogs.com/release/999...ominique-Vellard-Pérotin-LÉcole-De-Notre-Dame

Philip Pickett also very interesting - half the length of Vellard but nonetheless rather agreeable to hear - on a CD called Feast of Fools. Diabolus in Musica give a typically muscular and masculine rendition - not for me but I know that they have their fans - a recording called Polyphonies de Notre Dame de Paris.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

After many years, David Munrow's 1976 DG Archiv box set entitled, "Music of the Gothic Era" remains my favorite recording of the music of Perotin & Leonin.

Here it is on LP:






& on CD: 




Other favorite recordings include the following,

--Theater of Voices, led by Paul Hillier: "The Age of Cathedrals: Music from the Magnus Liber Organi": 




--The Hilliard Ensemble, on ECM (but not so much to their later Coro disc): https://www.amazon.com/Perotin/dp/B...90&s=music&sprefix=perotin,popular,113&sr=1-2

-- A single track sung by the Estonian ensemble, Vox Clamantis, led by Jaan-Eik Tulve, on their ECM recording "Filia Sion - the daughter of Zion":





I'll also occasionally listen to these recordings, as well:

--A single Perotinus track on La Reverdie's CD entitled "Nox - Lux": 




--Lionheart 1200 Paris: 




--The Orlando Consort: 




--Ensemble Gilles Binchois: 




--Theater of Voices, Paul Hillier, "Monastic Chant": 




---& two Perotin tracks on Thomas Binkley & Studio der Frühen Musik's album, "Vox Humana: Vokalmusik Aus Dem Mittelalter".

While for the music of Leonin, I listen to Red Byrd's two Hyperion discs, Ensemble Organum, & Munrow's "Gothic Music" set.

(In addition, anyone who enjoys this music will most likely enjoy Sequentia's disc of 12th century chant, entitled "Shining Light - Music from the Aquitanian Monasteries", as well: 



)

I hope the above links help you to create comprehensive playlist.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

When Bjorn Schmelzer brought out his Machaut cd everyone said this was another Pérès. Things aren’t so simple. 

It turns out there’s a bit of Pérotin on the Machaut recording - the conductis Beata Viscera, which Pérès has also recorded. And Pérès is a model of restraint and sobriety compared with Graindelavoix! 

I like both, obvs. And I like Vellard and Hillier and many others in this conductus. All good. But I do have a problem with Pérès in general - what he does is too muscular for me - it sounds like a choir of alpha males!


----------

